# Website Designing?



## xxWesxx (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi, im a amateur photographer, hoping one day to "hit it big". Im still trying to decide what area of photography id like to go in..So this is my question. How do i design a professional, yet different, website for my photography? What kinds of pages should i have on it? Anything you'd recommend? Even if its something on my pictures! Any help would be amazing guys! Thanks!
-Wes 
Home


----------



## 71M (Jun 1, 2014)

xxWesxx said:


> "hit it big".


What as? an artist? A professional (photographer) is someone that people ask to make pictures _for them_ - their brief, their needs, their deadline; a photographer that makes pictures of whatever she/he desires, is an amateur - even if people like some and buy some. So, if you want to offer a photographic service, you need to build that business through research, marketing, networking etc. If you want to document something that interests you or just express your vision as an artist, you have to just follow your passion and do it - so that website and how you approach it can be done anyway you want.

'Home'
You've the website already, you offer portraiture or studio - then just plug away - try to find a real niche product or style.


----------



## xxWesxx (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I need to figure it out, im going to college for it. Hopefully to acquire some type of job involving photography, whether that's my own business, or doing a shoot for a company.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2014)

There are no jobs for photographers anymore, other than being self-employed (freelance).

The digital camera explosion that occurred at the same time as the explosion of photo sharing web sites on the Internet has caused major changes to the profession of doing photography.
In the USA today, and according to US Department of Labor information the average photographer in the USA only makes a gross income of $29,000 to $30,000 a year.
The top 15% of all professional photographers do manage to have a gross income that exceeds $50,000 a year.

By the time you subtract deductions for federal (income, SSI) and state (income, unemployment insurance) taxes take home pay is about $22.500.

$22,500 / 12 months = $1875 a month for housing, car, food, home/medical/car insurance, red bulls, lattes, education loan payments, cable TV, personal phone, and all your other personal expenses.

Photographers that 'hit it big' usually do so after years of marketing, promotion, winning juried competitions, and networking their ass off within the industry.


----------

